# Smoked Coffee & Cayenne Dusted Calamari!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Breakfast of Champions)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! W



## leah elisheva (Feb 3, 2014)

Good Morning Gorgeous Smoked Cookies and On This Magnificent Monday and Very Best New Week So Far in 2014; and For All!!!!

Two or three nights ago, I dreamt that I was smoking calamari that was dusted in coffee grinds and cayenne, and that it was outrageously good! No joke.

I awoke thus, told my husband about that bizarre dream, to which he retorted: "That's nice. Go back to sleep!"

But I could not sleep, as now I did lay awake and pondering "why" I'd dreamt such, how it would be, and so forth...

A couple days later, (today), I could not get the idea out of my skull!

And so, if you are ready for one of the most MOOD BOOSTING, (and aphrodisiacal meals ever - am I allowed to say that or will I be "offed the island???"), this humble, simple, healthful, concoction, and from my subconscious mind and/or dreams no less, is now something which I am adding to my "once a week" rotation. It was THAT good!

So do enjoy!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF4624.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






Starting with a pound of calamari - half bodies/half tentacles - which was NOT enough for two of us by the way, and so next time, TWO pounds it surely shall be!













DSCF4625.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






I ground some coffee beans - which today were Starbucks' "Guatemala-Antigua" beans...













DSCF4626.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






And mixed cayenne pepper onto that mound...













DSCF4627.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






And spread that pile around on a plate...













DSCF4628.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






And started coating the squid, as if with a regular dry rub, shaking off any extra thick debris, or unground chunks (into the sink), after getting each side of every piece, quite thoroughly coated...













DSCF4630.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






Then the gritty looking bodies and tentacles, (but just wait, as this does change hormones and mood, like you will never believe), got placed in a dish...













DSCF4631.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






And put onto my little gas smoker, (on a little grill grate that I wiped with a paper towel dipped in grapeseed oil first, and then layered on the pieces)... on 375 for 20 minutes...(hickory chips)













DSCF4636.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






While the cooked result, still looks brownish and blasé - stay with me, please do, as your dear MOOD is going to be better than ever, and ever, and ever!!!! (OH - AND THE SMOKED SMELL, ALREADY, WAS DOWNRIGHT HYPNOTIC)!!!!













DSCF4637.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






I whipped up my simple Greek "Marouli" (green) salad, of romaine, fresh dill - which smelled sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo AMAZINGLY good - and chopped green onions and dried oregano - dressed with a whisked fresh lime and olive oil...













DSCF4638.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






And OK, "Grizzly Morning Shots of Gals In New Hampshire" are hardly for Vogue Magazine!

BUT, These DOGS: (Steak Tartare & Tabouli), smelled the come hither smoky, mocha, coffee, cayenne essence and were in love!!!!!! And yes, I'll get myself to the shower right after this and look a little more civilized!













DSCF4642.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






But paired with a red wine from Crete, which was just perfect, I coated MORE olive oil over the whole top of everything, (as I can never have enough oil and need it really wet and wonderful), and then ground some GREY sea salt over everything too - 50 Shades Of Grey Sea Salt perhaps - but WOW, and then again even, WOW!!!!!!!!!!! So beyond amazingly delicious!!!













DSCF4643.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014


















DSCF4645.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014


















DSCF4646.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014


















DSCF4647.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






So while this looks so brown and very BLAH, let me indeed share, that the smoky aroma, the acidity of the coffee, (resulting in the single softest calamari I have EVER tasted bar none), and the fun gritty, cayenne sort of seeping flavor which did subtly albeit clearly make its way into the salad, and once the calamari was gone, just made this one of the best things which I have eaten in this entire lifetime!













DSCF4650.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014


















DSCF4651.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






So simple, healthful, and yet exotic still and quite minimalistically arranged, and "of all the gin joints in all the towns in all the world;" this menu does just EXCEED my DREAMS, (literally, and of just two nights ago), and is a mood & libido booster (hope the admin folk aren't mad that I do share that, as it is TRUE and thus helpful information, right) and like you'd never believe! Perhaps a Valentine's menu????

This was so fantastically good!













DSCF4652.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014


















DSCF4653.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






If grading myself harshly, the only way which I could be more proud of this simple dish, is by adding a tiny extra shake or two of cayenne to that earlier coffee grind mix, and using TWO pounds of calamari, instead of 1. 

Otherwise, go forward, and then see if I am right?????

Thank you for sharing in my meal today - all devoured, dishes in the machine, and onto my day, and by 9 even!

I really, REALLY, just loved this, and how very simple, healthful, and interesting the aromas and textures were! One of my favorites for certain!

Cheers and happy WON-DER-FUL week! - Leah


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 3, 2014)

Very nice! You stated how simple it was to make but it looks like a lot of effort went into the plate. Fresh seafood of any kind sounds good to me right now.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you so much Woodcutter! The coffee kicked in later, keeping me up all night (oops) but it was soooooo delicious!!! Really fun stuff! Cheers and happy Tuesday to you! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Feb 4, 2014)

If you can find another 11 grizzly morning girls in New Hampshire  you can do a calendar
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

I would never have thought of coffee grounds with calamari but if it works it works.

I love the method, I do a game dish,hare when I can get it thats has bitter chocolate in it. Its an Umbrian hunters dish. 

So I can see coffee .Keith Richard says the riff for Satisfaction came to him in a dream,he woke up played it into a cassette player(remember them) & went back to sleep. Maybe you should buy a guitar


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 4, 2014)

Hah!!! You're very sweet (and humorous) indeed, my friend!!! Thank you tons!

Yes, this really was so tastier and SOFTER than I ever imagined. I've done coffee dusted steak for years, but never calamari until this dream, and too, with cayenne added in! Fantastic stuff!

And your game dish sounds incredible too!!

Interesting on Richards! While a guitar doesn't excite me this second, a giraffe could be exciting, right?

Happy fabulous Tuesday (evening your time) to you!!!! Make today incredible!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Feb 4, 2014)

Hare is genuinely wild game here. Lepre in Italian, Aussies called it "jugged hare" .Marinated in red wine for couple of days.

Very dark,lean meat, old Italian told me there are 7 sinews you have to remove to get it tender. Its a ragu style,bitter chocolate grated in at the end.

I will bust it out in winter when its cold here,15c or less.


----------



## disco (Feb 4, 2014)

It looks delicious but I could never get a taste for coffee. Please forgive me.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 5, 2014)

Well Mick, that Hare sounds delicious! And you are waiting for the 'cold?' Hah! I think we've gotten that for you!!! Smiles.

And thank you Disco! No problem on the coffee - like everything else, it's not for everyone. But here's to delicious things in all forms!

AND, here's to a wonderful Wednesday for all!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## wade (Feb 5, 2014)

It looks wonderful and I am looking forward to trying it. My wife is not a great calamari lover but maybe this will help to convert her.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you so much Wade!!!

This was so fantastically good, (I know it looks gross, gritty, blase and such and just, well, "brown" and boring as far as food does go), but WOW was it soft! And then with the plentiful oil and grey sea salt? It really was lovely! BUT, it did keep me up all night! (The extra caffeine). And so plan accordingly- movies on deck and so forth!

I hope your wife LOVES it!!!!

Do let me know!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## frankbe (Feb 5, 2014)

Well Leah , I never heard about a "coffee rub" , but ... why not ?

It's on my "to do list" now.

Keep up the good dreams !!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you FrankBe! I've done it on steaks for years, but this dream about calamari (and with added cayenne) just could not be ignored! I HAD to do it! Smiles.

Meanwhile, Cheers to you!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bear55 (Feb 6, 2014)

I smile at the thought of a Leah calendar.


----------



## frankbe (Feb 6, 2014)

Bear55 said:


> I smile at the thought of a Leah calendar.


Yep Bear , that would be something ...

Just wonder what style ...

Competition for the Pirelli ?













SMILING DEVIL.jpg



__ frankbe
__ Feb 6, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 7, 2014)

Hah!! The mere Pirelli calendar comparison makes ME smile! Thank you for such joy!!! Happy FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And thank you tons!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## wade (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Leah

The Spring 2014 Weber magazine dropped through the door this morning and I noticed that they have the same warped sense of flavour experimentation as you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. They have a take on your coffee and cayenne rub which they call "Espresso and Chilli Rub"

2 tbsp espresso coffee beans

2 tsp toasted cumin seeds

1 tbsp ancho chilli powder

1 tsp sweet paprika

1 tsp sea salt

1 tsp fresh ground black pepper

Coffee and cumin are ground together and then the rest of the ingredients are mixed in.

They recon it is "for brilliant beef" but they have missed a treat not trying it on calamari too - LOL


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey Wade, that sounds amazing!!!

Thanks so much for sharing such! That's wonderful to see!

Funny, for years I too did coffee dusted steaks, but only with coffee grinds (no other spices) and yet that version you shared sounds just beautiful!!!

Here's to coffee on anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wonderful stuff!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

